# Sonda de temperatura



## feliclima (Feb 10, 2007)

saludos y gracias por leer este mensaje

 estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto de domotica y necesito encontrar sondas de temperaturas( de bajo coste) para conectar a un modulo analogico/digital de un plc omron
con el fin de medir tªs en distintas zonas de vivienda, climatizacion, energia solar etc..

¿se pueden conectar pt100/1000 al modulo ya que me pide 0-10v, 4-20mA etc?
¿como se configurarian?
¿como elijo cada tipo de sonda para cada aplicacion?

si alguien tiene aportarme información sobre este tema para ponerme al dia estaria muy agradecido

un saludo


----------



## El nombre (Feb 11, 2007)

Para bajo coste puedes usar el LM35. Es facil de usar y tienes ejemplos en su datasheet. Si vas a conectar con productos industriales (como la marca que comentas) usa la que requiera el producto. Las PTC100 son las más usadas en industria.
Saludos


----------



## thors (Feb 12, 2007)

para conectar pt 100 o termocuplas deberas intercalar un tranductor que es el encargado de transformar la información obtenida del tipo de sonda que elijas a corriente o volts hacia el plc.....

onestamente si piensas usar plc con entradas analogicas tendras que leer bien los manuales del modelo que usaras ya que omron tiene muchos modelos y entre modelos la asignacion de los byte cambia bastante ....en este link puedes encontrar información de los productos omron
WWW.KNOWLEDGE.OMRON.COM

importante..tienes el sofware ..y la temible interface de comunicacion para la programacion ...........en donde trabajo tenemos 3 interfaces y todas son distintas .......
para distintos modelos .....

suerte


----------



## netoscha (Mar 17, 2010)

saludos, tengo un problema similar quiero tomar la temperatura de una area especifica, cuento con el plc cj1m el modulos de entrada analogico ad08 y mi sensor me manda señal de 4 a 2 miliamp, pero no logro bajar la idea de el manual me refiero a lo que a la  programacion se refiere  estoy usando el cxprogrammer 
si alguien me puede ayudar lo apreciaria mucho. 
es mi primera vez aqui gracias.


----------

